# ♫ εηdεd ♫ Pen blanks for new turner



## El Guapo (Oct 23, 2020)

I have a SFRB of pen blanks that I would like to give to a new turner (less than 12 months). Left to right, cocobolo (with curl), spalted don't know what (probably maple), curly maple x2, curly purpleheart x2, some kind of maple burl maybe, unknown, purpleheart, and wenge. The star of the show is the cocobolo, no doubt, but these should all make some handsome pens! All I ask is the cost of shipping ($8.30) and a pic of one of the pieces once you get it turned!

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2 | +Karma 2 | Sincere 2


----------



## El Guapo (Oct 23, 2020)

This is a pen I made from another piece of cocobolo from the same section of board that the blank above came from. There is curly on the other side, but the color was better on this side.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Tony (Oct 23, 2020)

Dang, Andrew is giving away Coco!!!! Bust out the straight jacket, I think he's lost it!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Maverick (Oct 23, 2020)

Nice gesture.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Oct 23, 2020)

I'm new, I'm new!!!! JK. C'mon new turners, don't turn this down. Great selection there.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tony (Oct 23, 2020)

Like Eric said, don't be shy guys! I know there are some newbies who've joined up recently. Jump on this before Andrew comes to his senses!

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Oct 23, 2020)

Yep don't be shy. We've done this before and it seems like some new guys/gals are skeered to say "I'll take it!" No strings attached except for posting a picture of what you make with them. Just remember, pay it forward later on down the road!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## T. Ben (Oct 23, 2020)

Whoever takes them,I’ll pay the shipping for you.

Reactions: Like 2 | +Karma 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## El Guapo (Oct 23, 2020)

T. Ben said:


> Whoever takes them,I’ll pay the shipping for you.


That’s very generous! Thank you! Just need a taker now


----------



## T. Ben (Oct 23, 2020)

El Guapo said:


> That’s very generous! Thank you! Just need a taker now


I figured that would sweeten the pot a little.


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Oct 23, 2020)

Wow! Now that's what WB is all about! Way to go Troy! Somebody better jump on this or I'm going to quit turning and start back so I can be a new turner!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## El Guapo (Oct 24, 2020)

At midnight central time tonight, I’m going to open this up to anyone for a $20 donation and I’ll cover shipping to get these to you (US only).

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Tony (Oct 24, 2020)

Really guys, nobody new wants to step up?


----------



## Wildthings (Oct 24, 2020)

And if your concern that you'll screw up that awesome cocobolo I'll send you Box #2 from this post, no charge, to practice on first!!

PEN BLANKS

Reactions: +Karma 1 | Sincere 3


----------



## Maverick (Oct 25, 2020)

Can‘t believe someone hasn’t jumped on this.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------

